# camping gun



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone , heres a question that always bothers me , if pistol carry was illegal what would you carry in the woods , backpacking etc.? All pistol carry is illegal here, the main points are it has to be compact , light and effective , I was thinking serbu super shorty but damn 900$ plus that 500$ ish to bring it here from USA , tax and shipping and it becomes price of a car... I was also considering ar-7 , but have to ship that from USA as well and go through a lot of papers and stuff, what else options do you have ? doesnt matter rifle or shotgun


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

First off , I love your/posts/contributions!!!! :tango_face_smile::vs_closedeyes::vs_wave:

I posted this before but there is a 12ga double pistol ML BP 12" barrels X 2

Called the Howdah , based on originals. It is made USA. Think about 2 X 12 ga? 

I'll try to find the link...... The USA made one is kick Azz!!!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

chemikle said:


> Hello everyone , heres a question that always bothers me , if pistol carry was illegal what would you carry in the woods , backpacking etc.? All pistol carry is illegal here, the main points are it has to be compact , light and effective , I was thinking serbu super shorty but damn 900$ plus that 500$ ish to bring it here from USA , tax and shipping and it becomes price of a car... I was also considering ar-7 , but have to ship that from USA as well and go through a lot of papers and stuff, what else options do you have ? doesnt matter rifle or shotgun


I think you should consider the holster, while picking the pistol. I like the looks of an alien gear holster, but it is only available for certain pistols, if I ever bought a fire arm, I would consider the holster availability with the fire arm.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shot gun with a folding stock. Pump or semi. Any limits on barrel length where your at? Short or as long as you would like. Extension tube? A SPAS 12 comes to mind but an after market stock on an AK style shot gun with mags might work.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SPAS-12_stock_folded.jpg

View attachment 98137


https://www.atlanticfirearms.com/products/vepr-12-gauge-shotgun-with-working-side-folding-stock









Remington 870 folder or a Mossberg cruzer.









They fold. Extensions can be added to the Mossberg or Remington to hold more.. You can care loads for bird, deer, bear or two legged varmints. Shotguns with number one buck will take down a leopard up close in Africa. Slugs are another option.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't miss with a 20 year old stainless Ruger 10/22. In fact, if TEOTWAWKI hits, that Ruger will make a quiet sniper rifle.

I've hit things like a golf ball at 100 yards, called first shot. I don't perceive any parabolic drift at that range.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Kel Tec Sub2K Gen 2


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

10/22 with a folding stock
Henry A7
Sub 2k
AR with law folder
Folding AK or under folder


Lots of good options. I recently picked up a sub 2k G17 and absolutely love the concealability of it. Decent on the pocket book too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not familiar with your country, but do you have stagecoach shotguns?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you get a decent Turkish shotgun? That would be my first choice, combination of buckshot and slugs should be adequate for anything you might run into.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OK here goes my choices the Howdah 12ga X 2 BP ML (not regulated no permits needed).

Think about loading it? Every load is a handload. Barrel 1 can be birdshot of your choice, Barrel 2 can be buckshot or PRB/conical. A 12ga PRB is ~550 grains, owch! A conical can be much larger.

or the take down Browning 22LR (John Moses Browning design IMHO better than a Ruger). About 5 Lbs. These are very accurate to 100 yds with open sights. Rear sight folds down, breaks down in 2 seconds, field strippable without ANY tools in minutes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Americanguncraft does longer barrels too.

These can be loaded for large/small game besides 2-legged varmints


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

How about a Ruger 10-22 break down? Loaded with cci stinger's.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

https://images.app.goo.gl/D9NHP1YrLpP8wx3Z9
Or this for standard 870


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your replies guys , kel tec is a good choice , until I can afford to ship good stuff from US I think I have to stick with a pump turkish shotgun I can buy locally for 200ish $ 2,7kg with a folding stock itsn't too bad


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

also mossberg 500 is an option but for twice the price for turkish and I doubt I would treat them both the same


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought he said pistols was not allowed in his part of da Mudder Land. Anyway who ever mentioned a Maverick 88 12 gauge short barreled riot gun with the synthehic stock carried upsidedown on a sling over the shoulder like Michael Douglas in the Romancing the Stone movie was sure right. Think his gun was an 870. It sure seemed handy and obstrusive. Might even pose as a hunter of small game or birds if permissable. Or maybe birds are small game. Who knows?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

You won't find much of anything better than a Beretta semi auto 12 gauge if you are backpacking and do not know for sure what you will run in to.

With slugs, . . . even bears can be had, . . . moose, elk, deer, . . . etc, . . . 

With birdshot, . . . dinner is served.

It is light in weight, . . . super, super reliable, . . . and can be hand carried for hours on end.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

After what I've personally seen and from research I've done my vote is for a .357 magnum with either 158 grain sjhp or a nice buffalo bore offering. More than enough gun to protect against black bears and meth heads and everything in between. You can even get some nice snake shot loads for those no legged predators if they concern you.


Oh I missed the part about not being able to do a handgun, no problem, like others have said its hard to beat the 12 gauge but to be contrary and differen't I recommend a .357 magnum lever gun. Dang powerful and you get extra cool points for have a cool looking gun!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd have to say a Glock 20 or 40 in 10mm. Small, lite weight and easy to carry. Serious fire power with quick reloads. Are you really going to lug a full size 12ga around all day??

Sure wish they made a Keltec Sub2k 10mm that takes Glock mags.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'd have to say a Glock 20 or 40 in 10mm. Small, lite weight and easy to carry. Serious fire power with quick reloads. Are you really going to lug a full size 12ga around all day??
> 
> Sure wish they made a Keltec Sub2k 10mm that takes Glock mags.


I've thought that very thought but doubt S2K would hold up very long. I think KT tried for a very short time with Gen 1 357SIG but quickly dropped it.
Who knows maybe they can beef it up a bit and produce a 10MM.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> I think you should consider the holster, while picking the pistol. I like the looks of an alien gear holster, but it is only available for certain pistols, if I ever bought a fire arm, I would consider the holster availability with the fire arm.


I've got alien gear and can vouch that it is high quality.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

There are several good rifles and shotguns that come with folding stocks. Any of them would be better than nothing. You could also maybe buy a shotgun locally and cut off part of the barrel.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Look at his location folks, he probably has a quite different selection of arms available with the weapons export laws here, the import laws there, and what is on the market locally.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camping gun depends on what is legal where you are. The AR7 has long been a good small caliber option. Breaks down goes in stock floats.....
https://www.henryusa.com/rifles/u-s-survival-ar-7/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I like the AR-7 for its ease of transport and small stored size.
But, if I had my choice, I'd probably go with the *Ruger 10/22 Takedown*.
Great price, breaks down into just two pieces for easy packing and transport, and has the same reliability that the tried and true 10/22 is known for.


----------

